# Box Elder and Elm



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Normally I don't get Box Elder or Elm. It's very plentiful here but don't get a lot of call for them. These pieces came through though and I went a head and took on the project. The Box Elder I posted pics of in another thread when I picked it up. Really big log. Really awesome inside.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

The Elms were pretty standard for Elm which I think is an underappreciated wood. It's a little tricky to dry flat but the colors are awesome. Anyway, here are a few of the 8/4 live edge pieces I cut today.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

My, My, My.....what beauty is within. The elm is such pretty wood but as you said hard to dry.

Now the decisions to be made on how to cut the box elder in all its knotty form. I wish you better than the last knotty oak log I cut...GREAT expectations from the external look BUT only on the edges internally...BUT you warned me what to expect with the oak log.

I can't wait to see the Box elder sliced up....keep us posted with PICS!!!
Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Beautiful elm. Any tricks to get the boxelder to keep its red color from fading?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

No secrets I'm aware of. It eventually fades over time. However, if you sand it and refinish it the red show's up like new so you can extend the look for quite a while.Also, if you keep it out of direct sunlight that will help as well.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

that's some nice wood. nice trailer too


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Dang!!!!


----------



## tagwatts1 (May 17, 2013)

*Saving the color to the Box Elder*

I am not sure if this is true or not. A lady told me use a dec-apodge Mixture to put on wood to keep the colors true. This may not be gospel, but I tried on some other woods and seemed to work great. It creates a very glossy, smooth, slick finish. Again, I am not sure it will work on this wood. Just a thought. 




:smile:


----------



## Mark Koons (Jan 27, 2011)

That is the nicest boxelder and elm I've ever seen... though, of course, I'm in Wyoming where the hardwoods run puny and die young. I wonder whether UV inhibitors in the finish would help preserve boxelder's color. 

I am mystified by the workings of UV inhibitors. I'm full of skin cancer from working outdoors when I was young but now SPF 50 or greater sunscreen, though it dries clear, seems to block sunburn from relatively short ( a couple hours) exposure.

In an interview the Chairman of the Board (I think) of Toyota said, about 35 years ago, that Camry intended to capture Volvo's North American market share by, among other things, putting UV inhibitors in Toyota's plastics, that people were outraged by (easily preventable) sun-cracked dashes and steering wheels. 

Though I don't know how or even whether they work but some hardware store film finishes represent themselves as UV resistant. Who has first hand knowledge on this subject?


----------



## MJJ (Jul 14, 2012)

UV light causes unprotected plastic to deteriorate quite rapidly. UV inhibitors are easily added to plastic products, but they are very expensive. So as far as dashboards are concerned, it's a financial decision. 

Armorall and 303 Protectant are very good UV blockers, like sunscreen for your plastic. It's great insurance against a cracked dash down the road. The only downside I've noticed is they leave the surface shiny which causes a glare on the windshield. Have polarized sunglasses? :icon_cool:


----------



## bassin93 (Apr 24, 2009)

google "flamed box elder" a couple years back i was looking at different woods and that is one that popped up. A fellow in one of the southern stated logged, sawed and sold boards and turning blanks of it.


http://www.powdercreeksawmill.com/pb/wp_4c8319ae/wp_4c8319ae.html


----------



## nostrildamus (Feb 24, 2009)

I just finished this bowl from a piece of box elder that came down in a storm several years ago. I used a polyurethane finish hoping it will prevent fading from UV


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

That is a fine looking bowl----I've cut and burned tons of box elder-----I should have sent some to the local turners club.


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Love the colour in this bowl! I'm pretty sure there isn't any finish that will stop the red from fading. In my Woodturning club there was a push for a while to use a U.V. inhibitor as a finish but that petered out when it was proven not to work. The only thing that will work? Keep it out of direct sunlight.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

So, the boxelder color is like a sunset-- enjoy it while it lasts. Nice wood turning!


----------



## nostrildamus (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. I actually had no idea the box elder would have these beautiful streaks inside. I have a bunch of smaller logs left but this one big piece that yielded two of these bowls was the cream of the crop.
Interestingly, I still get box elder bugs in my house even though the tree has been gone about 5 years. They aren't as numerous or annoying as the stink bugs at least!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

When your Box Elder loses it's color you can sand it again and refinish. The red will come back bright as ever. It will fade again over time though.


----------

